# A girl and her boots!



## duckaddictedchic (Jan 7, 2006)

I am from NC and 2 of my friends and I are heading to ND on friday to hunt. I am looking forward to this vacation more then any other I have ever taken. I am very jealous of you guys because you live in one of the greatest duck hunting areas in the world. I am a detective in a small police department and I have warned the chief if my hunt goes well, he may need to replace me!  Anyway, I need your experience and knowledge, heres my question, due to the fact that I am a woman  :wink: the boots on my waders are super heavy after a lot of walking, if our plan is to hunt the potholes and the fields, are my waders a necessity, or will good rubber boots work? Any opinions or advice would be helpful! With respect and thanks!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome to the site...

I am sure you'll have a great time in Nodak.

1. If you hunt fields you shouldn't need your waders.

2. If you hunt small shallow potholes (transitons sloughs) it's 50/50.

I think for comfort you might want to bring your waders for those "just in-case" situations.

Good Luck!


----------



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

I always bring the waders with and only wear them when I need to. If I'm decoying water then I'll wear them but I wouldn't wear them if you're hunting fields, boots will be sufficient. If they're neoprene waders you'll just get overheated walking around in them.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

1. Bring Boots.

2. Bring Waders.

3. Bring Boot/Wader dryer.

If you have both foot apparel options you can decide which one to implement depending on your situation.

Remember, if you think it's going to go over your boot/waders, it WILL. It's Murphy's Law.

I always leave about 2 inches on my waders and boot tops, because everytime I have thought that I could make it just out a little deeper.......I couldn't. LOL.

If you get wet, your boot/wader dryer will help you out.

I'm 5'3 110lbs.......waders will....and do.....wear you out walking in them. So bringing good high knee boots is a good idea. Whether they are waterproof leather, or rubber ones.

There is also always HIP WADERS. But those can wear you out too.

Good Luck, tell us what you choose.

:sniper:


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a pair of waders but have never worn them, I just use hip boots. Every once and a while it gets refreshing when the water is an inch to deep, but I really haven't had a need for the waders yet.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello to a fellow officer!

I have a solution that may solve your problems. A few years back, we bought a Decoy Dolly. Handy cart for decoys, guns, etc. Well, Decoy Dolly is out of business, but..... Ameristep/Grizzly treestands has a deer car that may be just about as good. Load your waders, guns, and decoys up and off you go. Then switch to them when you get where you are going. Two people can pull the cart super easy, rather than lugging everything.

I forget the price, but go to the Ameristep web site. It may need a tad of modification for decoys.

Actually, Cabelas had the Decoy Dolly in the last catalog, limited #'s. The thing that is nice is that it comes with a decoy bag that straps to the cart. The straps keep the dolly and other gear in place.

From my experience, you better take the waders. Some of those holes are calf high, some way over your head. I know of one spot in Paticular that goes from knee high to 8 feet - like RIGHT NOW! Waders saved my hunt that day. Ohh, I got wet....but the Neoprene kept me warm and toasty on a 30 degree day until we went in later that day to hunt upland.

The good news, Most of those holes are darn close to roads or section lines, so you wont walk that far. Some are a good hike though. Thats where a dolly comes in handy.


----------



## duckaddictedchic (Jan 7, 2006)

WOW! Hey thanks everyone! I guess I just needed a little reassurance that I wasn't taking to much! LOL As much gear as I have, I might need a semi trailer! Also, as far as the deer car, it's on the list to be packed in the semi! I bought one a couple of years ago but I haven't really gotten to use it. Around here we mostly duck hunt from a boat, and when I deer hunt I use a four wheeler. But I think I'll get my moneys worth out of it this trip! Thanks again for the help guys! :beer:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

We are heading out on the 26th for our 5th trip. We usually overpack but you never know what the weather will bring! The people on this site have already given you a lot of good information. You will have a great time, good luck! :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Pack too much stuff???

No such thing.

It's the guy's who UNDERPACK and don't have the right gear that are sorry.

I'm like a boyscout......Always prepared.

:sniper:


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I always overpack, and that comment about always leaving 2 inches on your wader/boots. Yea I try that myself, but always, I mean always seem to go that extra inch and get my waders filled with water. Happened this weekend, which was not that bad, it actually felt good, but ND in November can be a chilling experience. I need to just wear a dry suit that they use for SCUBA.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

By the way, where ya headed and when ya going?

Bring plenty of warm gear if its early November. BUT, neoprene waders will help keep ya warm.

Bring a gas can! If you end up in some parts of the state at night, there aint NUTHIN open. Its a long drive from the Carolinas, dont get 
stranded in the middle of no-where at midnight with no gas.

Dont go overboard on a layout blinds if you are strapped for space. Alot of those potholes ducks out there are pretty brave. A steady dog and still, camo clad, hunter will often do the trick.


----------



## duckaddictedchic (Jan 7, 2006)

You guys are the best! I always catch lip about how I take to much stuff when I hunt! LOL The way I see it, if you need it, I got it! From band aids to an expandable paddle! I just hope it will all fit in the vehicle


----------



## duckaddictedchic (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh, and we are heading to McHenry county.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I have added a hitch rack with 150 qt cooler in the center and 28 qt on each end. We take the things that our friends in ND like in them and frozen birds with ice on the way back. Car topper a must, with all we can get in the back of my 4 runner aolng with the dog box. My friend from Kinston and I look like the Clampetts going up the road!!! :toofunny:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

We are short a couple of officers in a town of 4,500 and can always use a good detective if you decide to stay. October in ND can mean 25 degree mornings and 80 degree afternoons...ankle deep potholes or 7 foot deep ditches. Bring it all. A gas can is helpfull but a knock on a farmers door will usually get you a few gallons if you really need it.


----------



## Styx99 (Oct 4, 2006)

I would do some homework before driving all that way from NC. I just hunted that area and it was BAD. Good luck.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Styxx99,

What area? All duckaddictedchic said is that she is coming to ND. You just hunted the whole state?


----------



## Styx99 (Oct 4, 2006)

I do believe she said Mchenry county????? Look before you smart off!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry...guess you hunted the whole county


----------

